# Wonder Woman



## Havingfun (Dec 14, 2013)

Well on my 3rd flowering of this strain. I dont smoke but I grow. So this report is second had from wife and her friends. I have grown 12 different strains and everyone wants WW. They all report in is a couch lock. Smooth smoke and comes on fast and hard. I have not taken pictures of this strain at harvest but I am into the 42 day of flowering and will post a update with photos of this next harvest. As far as growing. I have only been growing a year now and have found this to be a very is plant to grow.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

:48:


----------

